

Interviewing at a Startup Taken Down - kosei
http://blog.42floors.com/interviewing-at-a-startup

======
kosei
Seems to have been removed after the this scathing article from a few days
ago:

[http://carlos.bueno.org/2014/06/mirrortocracy.html](http://carlos.bueno.org/2014/06/mirrortocracy.html)

~~~
noomerikal
Nailed it!

------
noomerikal
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?output=search&s...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?output=search&sclient=psy-
ab&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fblog.42floors.com%2Finterviewing-at-a-
startup%2F&oq=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fblog.42floors.com%2Finterviewing-at-a-
startup%2F&gs_l=hp.3...805.4823.0.5206.8.8.0.0.0.3.223.1150.0j5j2.7.0....1...1c.1j2.48.psy-
ab..8.0.0.0.dLPxaP-pByI&pbx=1)

------
42floor
[http://web.archive.org/web/20140618142018/http://blog.42floo...](http://web.archive.org/web/20140618142018/http://blog.42floors.com/interviewing-
at-a-startup/)

